# Juwel Helialux Smart control help



## davidgorman74 (10 Jun 2020)

Hi, We have setup a new planted tank.  We have issues with algae which we are told is down to too much light.  Could anyone advise on the best configuration for the controller for adjusting colours and timings please?


----------



## hypnogogia (10 Jun 2020)

It would help if you could provide information on current lighting times, intensity, size of tank, fertilisation regime and what ferts you are using.  Also, size of tank and size of helialux unit.  Is your tank planted, perhaps a picture as well.


----------



## davidgorman74 (10 Jun 2020)

Hi, The tank is a Juwel Rio 180.  The Helialux until is the 1000 (1mtr). I am asking for advice on lighting times, intensity and the colour options.  Yes the tank is planted, its been up and running for 2 weeks


----------



## hypnogogia (10 Jun 2020)

I have the helialux and a TriSpec HO LED.  I have both on at 100% for 7hrs per day and have no algae issues.  Lighting alone is not the cause of algae, hence my questions about fertilisation etc.  If your tank is so new, how often do you change your water.  You’ll get most help from the folks here by providing as much info as possible, so that they can help diagnose the issue and provide useful advice.


----------



## davidgorman74 (10 Jun 2020)

For the first week I changed water 50% everyday, then every 2 days for the 2nd week and we now on every 3 days.  I use TNC complete once a week, Phyton Git plus after every water change


----------



## Ray (10 Jun 2020)

Please could you also advise:

Adding CO2 or liquid carbon or low tech?
Jewel filter or other? How many litres per hour of flow?
What wattage lighting?


----------



## davidgorman74 (10 Jun 2020)

Co2, Juwel Experience 250 which is rated at 700 litres per hour, Juwel HeliaLux Spectrum 1000-48w


----------



## Ray (10 Jun 2020)

Cool, in that case lets see if @hypnogogia can help us see why he’s got things running and you are getting algae.  Most likely down to flow and CO2 distribution.  If you’re not shy a full tank photo might help too.


----------



## davidgorman74 (10 Jun 2020)




----------



## davidgorman74 (10 Jun 2020)

I bought that filter system because of the restrictive space in the cabinet, would prefer one of the Tase Biomaster ones but they are too wide


----------



## hypnogogia (10 Jun 2020)

For help with algae, you might want to read this first, as the cause may not be too much light.  

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/please-read-the-guidelines-for-algae-help.60672/


----------



## Ray (10 Jun 2020)

It’s a lovely scape - will be wonderful when those ferns grow in. 

You’ve got a blue drop checker there - 48watts of LED is quite high light so that will definitely lead to algae if you run it before the CO2 is distributed! How does it change colour over the lights cycle and how long before lights go on are you starting CO2? 2 hours before would be good - you really want it green when the lights come on and also for it to stay the same green from 2 hours until end of light cycle.


----------



## hypnogogia (10 Jun 2020)

Ah, I hadn’t seen the drop checker.  Yes, that should be green.  

In my case, I have much more flow, comparatively, than you. My tank is 240 ltr, and I pump 2700ltr per hour. My CO2 is evenly distributed as I can see the micro bubbles all over the tank. I also ramped my light up over a period of time after I first set up the tank. I think I ran it at 50% for the first few months and slowly increased to 100% and then added the second light.
So, in your case, I’d add a flow pump, perhaps put it above the co2 diffuser so that the micro bubbles get sucked into it and distributed. Start your co2 2 hours before light on as @Ray suggests and check that your co2 checker turns green.  Perhaps you might consider putting your light to 70% or only having a 5 hour photo period to start with as well.


----------



## sparkyweasel (10 Jun 2020)

Ray said:


> It’s a lovely scape - will be wonderful when those ferns grow in.


I agree. 
Also agree with the advice given. 
A pH profile would also be useful, you check the pH every hour, starting before CO2 on-time, until lights-off time. The results give an idea of how much CO2 is actually in the water, and any undue fluctuation.


----------



## davidgorman74 (10 Jun 2020)

Thanks that’s an older picture, the drop checker is green all the time. Yep co2 comes on 2 hours before and off 1 hour before lights out, do you think the filter is not man enough then? What do you recommend for a flow pump?


----------



## davidgorman74 (10 Jun 2020)

Also on the jewel controller you can modify white/blue/green/red colours any guidelines for this setup or is just person preference?


----------



## hypnogogia (10 Jun 2020)

The filter is fine for filtering, but it doesn’t turn enough water over for the flow that you need in a high tech tank.  Have a look at the hydor nano 900, or the sicce voyager nano.  They do 900-1000 ltr per hour.  You could pop a couple of those in, or one more powerful one.  I prefer smaller flow pumps a sit makes it easier to distribute the flow rather than have a jet stream in one area and dead areas in other parts.


----------



## davidgorman74 (10 Jun 2020)

If i go for 1 unit what flow rate would you recommend?


----------



## hypnogogia (10 Jun 2020)

You need to aim for 10 x flow of your tank volume, so 1800ltr.  You could get a 1600 pump, which together with your filter will give you more than enough.


----------



## davidgorman74 (10 Jun 2020)

Ok that’s great might order the Sicce one tomorrow, any thoughts on the Jewel controller


----------



## Ray (10 Jun 2020)

davidgorman74 said:


> Also on the jewel controller you can modify white/blue/green/red colours any guidelines for this setup or is just person preference?



Colour mixes are personal preference really - the plants will adapt (so once you do go for a setup only change to another gradually). Re. Intensity - I checked back in my own journal and I had 48w of T5 light on my 90cm high tech. You’ve got a similar amount but in LED which is more efficient so maybe twice as much light. I think you can run fine at 50% power and as @hypnogogia did only come up slowly (if at all, depends how much pruning you like to do!)


----------



## davidgorman74 (10 Jun 2020)

Ok thanks Ray, I know it was said that 7 hours is about right for lights, should I start off low and end low in that time period, if that makes sense?


----------



## Ray (11 Jun 2020)

If you want to do sunrise & sunset you could say ramp up to 50% over 1 hour, then run at 50% for 5 hours, then ramp down to zero. If you want to extend your “lights on” you could potentially run at 10% for an hour or two before and after, but given we have CO2 worries here, I’d avoid that for now.

It would also be fine to just run at 50% for 6 hours which is what most of us did with fluorescent tubes before LED came along (if you were using fluorescent we’d probably have told you to remove or cover one of the bulbs).


----------



## davidgorman74 (11 Jun 2020)

Thanks Ray I will amend the schedule, I picked up a sicce voyager nano 2000 after the recommendation last night so will get that fitted at the weekend


----------

